# Welches Boot



## Tom (11. Februar 2002)

Hi Schleppangler! Wer kann mir sagen, welches Boot ich benötige? Der See ist ziemlich groß und einigermaßen tief. Reicht ein Schlauchboot (gut zu transportieren, billig) oder sollte es ein Anderes sein. Bitte schreibt eure Erfahrungen, da ich so die Entscheidung treffen muß. Ich kenn leider keinen Schleppangler.DankeTom

---------------------------------------------------------------
Auf meiner Seite ( http://www.resi.at/tom-online  ) habe ich einige der besten Angelreviere Österreichs beschrieben. Ansonsten gibt es noch Links zu anderen Seiten,...


----------



## hecht24 (11. Februar 2002)

hi tom
wenn dun motor nehmen darfst wird nen schlauchboot zur not gehn.
aber mit rudern kannstest vergessen
P.S.
habs am moehnesee mal gegen den wind gemacht
absolut aetzend

-------------------------------------------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## til (11. Februar 2002)

Ich ab Jahrelang mit einem Schlauchboot geangelt und auch geschleppt. Mit einem passenden Motor eigentlich kein Problem. Es ist windanfälliger als ein &acute;normales&acute;, trifftet also stärker ab bei Seitenwind. Aber dafür ists sehr Stabil: man kann gut stehen drin, wenn man mal werfen will. Und Du brauchst keinen Anhänger für den Transport. Als nächstes Boot hab ich mir aber das Bananaboat (Porta-Bote)ausgekuckt (noch nicht erstanden). Ein Faltboot: also auch sehr transportabel und robuster als ein Schlauchboot.


-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## Tiffy (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo Tom,ich bin Fan von geklinkerten GFK-Ruderbooten mit durchlaufendem Kiel. Die lassen sich leicht Rudern und haben eine erträgliche Abdrift durch den Wind und eine gute Kursstabilität. Meins (nur für´s Süßwasser) ist 3,30 Meter lang und ca. 1,50 Meter breit. 


-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Aalsepp (11. Februar 2002)

Servus Tom,
am besten wär schon ein GFK-Boot,da man gleichmässiger und zügiger schleppen kann.
Es gibt auch kleine GFK-Boote,die nicht schwer sind und leicht zu transportieren sind zB.Lastenstäder auf dem Autodach.                        

-------------------------------------------------------
Mitglied der Königlich
Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft
der etwas bessere Fischer
   Norgesüchtig


----------



## Angelprofi (12. Februar 2002)

Hallo Tom!
welches Boot kommt ganz darauf an wo du scchleppen möchtest... Wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den LINDER Alubooten gemacht.
bei gleicher größe wie ein GFK nur 1/3 des Gewichtes. Sie sind so stabil und leicht, dass sie sogar auf dem Autodach transportiert werden können. Für Binnengewässer haben die hervorragende Kanus.
Damit kannst du dich regelrecht anschleichen.
Für Ostsee bitte kein Schlauchboot, damit wirst du auf Dauer nicht glücklich - und wenn du noch Downrigger einsetzen möchtest, dann mindestens GFK. 
sportliche Grüße Gabi & Matthias[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Angelprofi am 12-02-2002 um 07:56.]


----------



## transom (10. März 2002)

Hallo Ihr Schlepper
Nach der Frage welches Boot ist das beste kommt sofort die
Frage was will ich damit tun und wie will ich es ausrüsteund wo will ich damit fahren. Meiner meinung sind Schlauchboote für die offene See ungeeignet schon wegen der 
anfälligkeit gegenüber Wind und Dünung zudem ist man ungeschützt mit seiner ganzen Ausrüstung (Elektronik) den Elementen ausgesetzt das kann auch in der warmen Jahreszeit auf dauer sehr unangenehm sein. Zum schleppen selbst ist es wichtig das man gerade Kurse laufen kann um eine Wasserfläche zu befischen was mit einem festen Bootsrumpf
der eine V-form aufweist kein problem ist wozu noch der alte Spruch kommt "länge laüft". Als wichtigen Aspect halte Ich die Wichtigkeit das ich einen trokenen unterschlupf haben in den ich mich bei Wetterverschlrchterungen verkrümmeln kann wo auch meine Elektronik ( Fischfinder, GPS Kompass und sonst. Ausrüstungsgegenstände) die ja heute
schon leicht einen wert von einigen Tausend Euros darstellen. Aber jedem der mit einen Boot zum fischen fährt geht spätesten nach der dritten Fahrt das Große Licht auf
"Mein ist vie zu klein denn Ich krieg nicht alles rein", so ging es mir auch. Jetzt habe ich ein 6 meter Boot mit Kajüte und geschloßenem Steuerhaus und es ist schon wieder zu klein. Aus diesem Grund plant großzügig was nicht teuer heißen muss. 


Grüße Transom :c


----------



## Platti (10. März 2002)

Wichtig zu wissen wäre, ob du einen Liegeplatz am See bekommen kannst. Dann würde ich dir wie u.a. Tiffy zu einem GFK-Boot mit durchlaufendem Kiel raten. Wenn du ein Boot ab 4m Länge hast, kannst du dir mit Federstahlstäben einen brauchbaren Wetterschutz aus der Abdeckplane konstruieren. Geht ganz leicht und kost´fast nix. Habe an meinem alten Vereinsgewässer viele Nächte in einem 4m Boot verbracht, immer einigermaßen trocken und nicht unkomfortabel. Gruß

Platti


----------



## transom (12. März 2002)

Hallo Platti
mit einem Liegeplatz ist die optimale Sache aber Liegeplätze sind rah und kosten viel Geld für ein Boot mit ca. 6 meter länge zahlst Du gut und gerne 800 -1200 DM
zudem muß dann das Boot noch versichert sein, es sei denn man hat es auf einem Vereinsgelände liegen dann ist es billiger aber auch meist unbewacht und ein tummelplatz spielender Kinder oder von Mitbenutzern die deinem Boot nichts gutes tun. Wir haben auf unserem See 7 Vereinseigene
Boote von denen immer 3 versenkt und 2 jede Woche wieder neu eingefangen werden müßen. Also ist das keine gute Idee besser ist es wenn man sein Boot slipt bei 4 Metern länge
kei Problen und man muß es nicht immer nach dem Angeln leerräumen.

Gruß Transom


----------



## Fishzilla (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Boot*

Hallo, habe mit einen 4,5 m langen Schlauchboot (45 cm Schläuche und festen Fußboden, 4 Kammern) das Schleppfischen und "schleppen" angefangen. Für die Elbe super, auf der Ostsee recht sicher. Kleiner würde ich nicht mehr gehen. Ich habe es immer mit einer E-Pumpe aufgeblasen. Das war nach einer Zeit nervig. (Nachher mit Trailer) Downrigger? Lieber nicht. Dann war es eine Crescent 465 mit HT.
Diese kann man zum Trolling auf der Ostsee sowohl als auch zum pilken benutzen. Sie ist sehr gutmütig in ihrer Fahrweise. Ich konnte dieses Boot immer alleine slippen. Wenn du nur auf einen See angels, würde auch eine Crescent 434 reichen. Für die Crescentboote gibt es reichlich Zubehör.


----------

